# Hobbytown find



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

stopped by hobbytown USA today, same plaza as hobby lobby. Found two graffiti 4 gears (mustang and cuda) that were 8.00 each, listed as returned and for parts. Judging by the little bit of pickup shoe wear, someone didn't like them. Both run fine.

I am not a fan of the carfitti series, but for 8 bucks, I'll bite. Next up, Pinesol dip!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Let us know how the Pinesol dip does on these, I had heard there were some issues stripping the new AW bodies.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Let us know how the Pinesol dip does on these, I had heard there were some issues stripping the new AW bodies.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.marioncountyraceway.com


YES....please, someone chime in here, i have tried stripping a black Hearse now in 3 different solutions with no results. ****-n-span made it shiny, oven cleaner made it shiny, mineral spirits took the gloss off (after 3 days soaking) but didn't hurt the paint at all.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The only solution I have found is sand them with 600 to ruff up the paint and then I shoot Testor's White Primer and then go with you color of choice. It works great for me and you can sand down the graffitti splashes pretty easy. It works on ugly colors of dash bodies too LIKE 442's....
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Scalecoat ll paint remover, safe for plastics...RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*paint*

yes use scale coat 2 the paint will come off what hilltop said scale coat 2.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Scalecoat ll paint remover, safe for plastics...RM


 
:thumbsup: and it is caveman-approved.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll have to look for it at Home Depot. or is an autoshop product?


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

1976Cordoba said:


> :thumbsup: and it is caveman-approved.


I'll give it a shot!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> I'll have to look for it at Home Depot. or is an autoshop product?


 
It is a hobby product, so look for it at finer hobby shops near you. Or order it from Model Empire (best price I found online, plus they are good folks from back home). Item #S-56 on page 35 of catalogue.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Park Lane Hobbies carries it, ask for Jo An/Mittens...even Honda will most likely be there...219-322-1123...Just to clarify, there will be some stain on the plastic, but it will take the paint off, washes off with water and a toothbrush...Resin is a different character, will most likely soften up a resin body, but leave it alone after cleaning and it should harden back up in a day or two...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> . . . Just to clarify, there will be some stain on the plastic, but it will take the paint off, washes off with water and a toothbrush . . . RM


 
This is typical of the results I am seeing using Scalecoat II:










Mostly it is stained as Randy says - in some spots where it is a little thicker yet you can usually work a little more off with a Q-tip and some thinner. But it is the only product I have seen that can kill the AW paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

well I tried Hobby Lobby, Michaels and Trains and Lanes (a local hobby store) No one claims to even heard of it.
Hobbytown usa is the last place I have to check out before I break down and pay shipping and wait for it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ed, Call Mittens (Jo An) at Park Lane Hobbies, she carries it...Ask for Honda, I think he's the store manager, if she's not there.  RM
219-322-1123


----------

